# All Slavic: "You should've seen the first half."



## bragpipes

This is the context:

(Watching the second half of a football game)
*A: Wow.  This is really champagne football.  I can't believe how well they're playing.  (Considering it's a newly assembled team)
B. You should've seen the first half.  It was pure magic.*

"You should've seen the first half" means "it was even better in the first half," "you can't imagine how much better it was the first half", or really "Oh what you'd be saying had you seen the first half!" and a little of "you missed something special."  It's not "you were supposed to see it" or any of the sense of compulsion of "should."


----------



## bibax

Czech:

Měl jsi vidět první poločas!
Měls vidět první poločas!

měls (colloq.) = měl jsi;


----------



## kloie

Serbian: Trebalo je da vidis/vidite prvo poluvrijeme
Lets. Wait for natives from Serbia or Croatia.


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *Szkoda, że nie widziałeś pierwszej połowy. *(= It's a pity you haven't seen the first half)
*Powinieneś był zobaczyć pierwszą połowę. *(= You should've seen the first half)


----------



## Sanduleak

*Slovak:*
Mal si vidieť prvý polčas. (= You should have seen the first half.)
A mal si vidieť prvý polčas. (= And you should have seen the first half.)
A to si mal vidieť prvý polčas. (= And you should have seen the first half.)
To si ešte nevidel prvý polčas. (= You haven't even seen the first half.)
A to si ešte nevidel prvý polčas. (= And you haven't even seen the first half.)


----------



## Милан

kloie said:


> Serbian: Trebalo je da vidiš/vidite prvo poluvrijeme
> Lets. Wait for natives from Serbia or Croatia.


+Šteta što nisi video/gledao prvo poluvreme.


----------



## Sobakus

Russian:

(Так) (это) ты ещё первый тайм не видел! ("And you haven't...")
Видел бы ты первый тайм! ("Had you...")
Жаль/жалко ты первый тайм не видел. ("Shame you haven't...")


----------



## kloie

Милан said:


> +Šteta što nisi video/gledao prvo poluvreme.



Hvala nisam bila sigurna ako Sam morala da kazem trebalo je ili drugu rec. Pa se kaze it's a pity that you didn't see/watch.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Трябваше да видиш първото полувреме. = You should've seen the first half.


----------



## DarkChild

LoraLanguage said:


> Трябваше да видиш първото полувреме. = You should've seen the first half.


Alternately, Да беше видял/а първото полувреме.


----------

